# doe code, I was sick,sick sick  Pics added



## poorboys (Feb 22, 2011)

Yesturday was not a good day, woke up with the belly-ache so you all can imagine,!! Did'nt feel like doing anything, At 7:00 last night I was going to go to bed, when I notice on the baby moniter, my doe pushing, I was trying to tell her to stop:but that was'nt going to happen. I prayed for an uneventful delievery, So I get all my clothes on and my birthing kit and go out.  That doe delivered twins in no time, and all I had to do was make sure they were good and dry. Of course I had to take care of the usual stuff, but no pulling, no pushing, I was so proud of her. will post pics when I get to feeling better.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats and feel better soon!!


----------



## elevan (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations!  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations! Get better soon!!! Your health is more important than baby pictures


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats  on the new additions! Rest up and we will all be waiting for baby pics


----------



## freemotion (Feb 22, 2011)

Yay!!!!  An easy, uneventful kidding!!!  Congrats, and thanks for posting.  I need to read only easy kidding threads as my own countdown begins!

Can't wait for pics, and feel better soon!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats!  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 22, 2011)

get well so you can enjoy those babies!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats on the twins!!!!  Hope you start feeling better


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations! We can all wait for pictures... you just make sure you get back into decent health.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations on the new babies and easy kidding.  Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations!!!  Hope you feel better soon..so you can enjoy those babies!!   

Thankfully she was a good girl!!!


----------



## poorboys (Feb 22, 2011)

70474_img_2931_2.jpg[/img][/url]

s/thumbs/70474_img_2932.jpg[/img][/url] first pic is of girl 6#,  2nd pic little boy 5#. doing good. don't know why they did'nt download just click on the red box, I must still be sick!!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 22, 2011)

They're cute!!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 22, 2011)

OH!!!!           They are *GORGEOUS*!!!!!!!  What sexes?


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 22, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> OH!!!!           They are *GORGEOUS*!!!!!!!  What sexes?


It says the first pic was does, and the second a buck


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Feb 22, 2011)

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha... OOPS! I completely missed that!


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 22, 2011)

oh they are both adorable


----------



## FarmerDenise (Feb 22, 2011)

Whoohoo, thank goodness for the easy delivery. they sure are cute. 
hope you feel better quick, so you can enjoy them better!


----------



## PattySh (Feb 22, 2011)

Congrats on the new babies. I hope you are feeling better. My dialup won't let me open the pics for some reason but I bet they are adorable.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice looking kids.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey.....is that doeling for sale?

I need another one since I lost Hillary.

No.  Really.....I do.  

Email or pm me if she is....


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations!  I just love the solid ears on that doeling!!!


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 22, 2011)

soooo cute!! congrats!!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 23, 2011)

OMG... look at those ears. Cuteness overload!!!!!  Hope you're feeling better today


----------



## poorboys (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks,and yes I'm feeling better, but my little buck got cold thru the nigth, so I had to bring him in, warm towels on him and another dose of bo-se, to get him going. His sister is in the baby pen having a ball. would'nt ya know it.!!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my.
Looks like I'm getting another goat.


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 23, 2011)

hey does she have solid ears ???  whata cutie


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, she does....


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 23, 2011)

They are just adorable! Congratulations!


----------

